# hitachi 7500 plasma with freeview and tivo



## lesliex (Jun 7, 2006)

folks, new to the forum. help required , Ive bought a new plasma with built in freeview and was reading that tivo might not work with my new screen. is this the case? 
my area does not yet recieve freeview so if i only use my satellite box will tivo work or does the presence of the inbuilt freeview mess things up?
also would you recommend an expensive scart connection between sat box and tivo. i bought one for the tivo to tv connection but will i need a second?


----------



## phil2930 (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't see why it wouldn't work.  You won't be able to use the Freeview tuner built into the set with TiVo (unless it outputs the signal somehow via SCART/S-Video/RF - which I doubt) - but then again, if you don't get a signal anyway, it doesn't matter!
There should be no problem hooking up TiVo to your set, as long as you have a SCART input on it (pref. RGB capable). (You could also hook it up with S-Video or Composite but they tend not to be as good, certainly in the case of the latter.)
If you want an "expensive" connection between your Sky box and TiVo, I am more than happy to sell you one for a couple of hundred quid!  Though if I was in your position, I'd probably just get a gold plated cheap (as in quite a bit less than £50) with all pins through.


----------



## lesliex (Jun 7, 2006)

phil thanks for taking the time to reply. thats reassuring. i bought a proguard scart. less than 50 quid, so guess i'll have to buy a second


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

Make sure you enable the RGB Output on your Satellite Box!!!

Otherwise you will be very underwelmed with the PQ.

You might also want to look into Mode0 mods to increase the PQ if you're happing hacking around with your TiVo - it's WELL WORTH IT!


----------



## lesliex (Jun 7, 2006)

obo, thanks to you also for your help. mode 0 mods ..what are they and how difficult/dangerous is it to hack around with them. would a beginner like myself be capable of doing more damage than good by messing with them.


thank lads. going to set this up toimorrow.


----------



## lesliex (Jun 7, 2006)

lads, problem here. tivo not working now ive changed over to the plasma.
the tivo is not seeing a signal. tried restarting it. i have a scart from the telelwest box and rf connection hooked up. which one does it use? the telelwest box connected direct up to the plasma is fine. i was changing some settings to improve the picture(scart rgb) and now cant watch live tv.

going to try and replace the rf cable


----------



## lesliex (Jun 7, 2006)

OK heres the latest. just discovered the AUX button on the handset. picture is fine through this but on Live TV there is still nothing. Do I have to use RF connection or can i tune the TIVO to use the AUX input and do my ususal rewind,pause,record options through AUX.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

You have the TiVo output set to composite rather than RGB ( or you have changed to RGB output and not restarted the box yet. )

Rgds,

R.


----------



## lesliex (Jun 7, 2006)

rob i have the TiVo output set to 'RGB and PAL' and i restarted the unit again to make sure. still the same. does the live tv guide only work through the RF cable?
going to get another one to replace it although it meters out ok.

thanks for the advice


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

I am almost definite the TiVo is still only outputting composite rather than RGB.

The symptoms you describe exactly match that scenario. RGB into the TiVo ( and when you activate passthrough RGB into the plasma. ) When you are trying the TiVo output ( which I surmise is still composite ) the plasma does not get a signal ( as it is RGB only. )

I would next try setting the TiVo back to composite only, restarting, then RGB and restarting.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## lesliex (Jun 7, 2006)

rob, tried what you suggested and still same result. could my TiVo be set up to control using the rf input as it main source and I maybe have a problem with the cable? is it easy to switch the TiVo to use the AUX input as it main source or do i have to go through the entire set up again to enable this? bit nervous about that!!


----------



## phil2930 (Dec 9, 2005)

Easy thing to check with your cables is to use each SCART cable direct from you STB to the plasma. If they both work then it is relatively safe to assume it isn't either cable.

In case you have multiple SCART inputs on your plasma then you could try an alternative to clarify what the signal is. 

If you have both the RF from the STB and the SCART from the STB, I wouldn't think it would matter, though I dont have RF connected to my TiVo so could not say 100%. Can I get the situation clear in my head!? Was it ever working, the first time you hooked it up prior to tweaking any settings? I take it you can now see all the TiVo menus and guide on the plasma but if you go to live TV you get the disappointed looking TiVo and the message no signal is being received? If you press aux you get the signal direct from the STB and you can see the broadcast? Your STB is outputting RGB and TiVo is outputting RGB and PAL? Does the plasma give an indication of the signal detected when you switch inputs? If so when viewing TiVo (as in the menus) and you cycle through your inputs what do you get when you come back to the TiVo input? If you repeat with the STB connected direct to the same SCART socket, what do you get  the same or different? Are you using the SKY remote to control your plasma?


----------



## lesliex (Jun 7, 2006)

phil, thanks for your reply. i posted in a second thread that i had finally worked out the problem. my set up in tivo was for analogue cable, so the input connection defaulted to RF. I have previously had an RF cable and a scart hooked up so ive been running on the rf cable connection for live tv. i think i damaged the rf cable somewhere in hooking up the new tv and this left me with no live tv broadcast. I reset my TiVo to digital cable and went through start up again. result is a near peferct picture on TiVo compared to previous set up.( the plasma helped as well)
many thanks to yourself , obo and rob for being kind enough to take the time to help me through this. imagine the kids reaction when i told them the new tv was ready for the world cup but ive broke the TiVo!!

happy days now.


----------



## algordon (Apr 1, 2004)

lesliex said:


> obo, thanks to you also for your help. mode 0 mods ..what are they and how difficult/dangerous is it to hack around with them. would a beginner like myself be capable of doing more damage than good by messing with them.
> 
> I can't see that anyone's replied to this yet and would be interested myself to hear more on the mode 0 upgrade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

This would be the thread. You have missed it and I guess a search would have pulled it up quite quickly too 

Rgds,

R.


----------



## algordon (Apr 1, 2004)

"Grumpy sod" - you are well named, my son


----------

